
Judge tells copyright troll to put up or shut up on porn lawsuits  - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/10/judge-tells-copyright-troll-to-put-up-or-shut-up-on-porn-lawsuits/
======
1simonsayz
"This summer, a California judge referred to Malibu's lawsuits in that state
as "essentially an extortion scheme." Its exactly that, an extortion scheme.
Its all about making a quick buck

------
tomjen3
Great so now when you deal with extortion you also have to factor in the risk
that the judge ends up forcing you to pay money you don't have to fight a
frevious lawsuit.

I wonder how much the lawyers guild payed him.

------
ntumlin
Don't mess with people's porn. This will usher in an era of no more patent
trolls.

Or, more likely, everything will continue on as normal.

~~~
daeken
Er, this is a copyright case. What does this have to do with patents?

~~~
derleth
> Er, this is a copyright case. What does this have to do with patents?

A concerted effort to bring everything under the umbrella of 'Intellectual
Property', so they can claim that violating any of the laws relating to
copyright, trademarks, trade dress, patents, and so on is morally equivalent
to stealing $50 from an old lady.

Maybe it would have worked better if they tried to equate it to rape, instead.

